# The undisputed hackiest hack job EVER.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

got like 20-25 pics.

Here we go.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

still going


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and going


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

still more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

and I'm spent!



Go ahead, take it all in.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

All I can say is WOW 

Somebody needs to be taken out back and shot.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have left. 

did you work for them?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

If they can pay why leave? looks like a great job to get:thumbup:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I see crap like that all the time out here. I've found most people that have work like that done don't want to pay me to make it correct.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Bingo



Nevada Plumber said:


> I see crap like that all the time out here. I've found most people that have work like that done don't want to pay me to make it correct.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

That one takes the cake.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am most depressed now. That deserves worst job of the year. I have seen many job like that, but that takes the cake.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Buy the place and open up The "Hack Museum" :thumbsup: 
All I can is WOW :notworthy: That place takes the cake and I thought I had it bad here lol


----------



## k2vi (Jun 15, 2010)

*from k2vi*



ranman said:


> I would have left.
> 
> did you work for them?


what an abomination. A true plumbing train wreck.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You can do it, we can help.

Sickening.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## allegianceplumb (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a gardener was trying his hand at plumbing and failed.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech,

Are you following me taking pictures of my work?:laughing:

Obviously they read my book...










It's just a tin house on wheels why be so tough...:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I tell ya that book is really taking off down here red :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Youtube video of "septic tank gas bubling up through the toilet when the clothes washer pumps down" coming soon to a theater near you :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

After all these stupid people do, They want to start stocking CSST too. the whole DIY thing is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the 3" fernco tee, who doesn't have 2 or 3 of them on your truck 

at all times.... just for emergencies :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> After all these stupid people do, They want to start stocking CSST too. the whole DIY thing is a ticking time bomb.


DIYer CSST? :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

cool video.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like alabama plumbing from over on that side of town


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

As promised:








 




Protech said:


> Youtube video of "septic tank gas bubling up through the toilet when the clothes washer pumps down" coming soon to a theater near you :thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

let me guess. They called you out to fix water heater because wife was tired of waiting on nacho hubby man to figure out how. How can you improve such delicate looking work? You gotta get away from those trailer people. We's backwoods doublewide trailer boyz is krazy. :laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ps. stay out from under randys house. Thats private and personal ya know. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

With all these diy tv shows, and the big boxes, it is a sad state of affairs. 

Someday, some poor, unsuspecting slob is gonna buy that dump, or a dump like that, and have to live with all of the hack work that was done over the years, by people that do not have a clue. I can't believe government hasn't figured that out yet.

Side note, I was in a customers house yesterday, no cooling complaint. He had an addition put on last year, and this was a new unit. (I wonder why he did not call the original installer. So, I go in the attic to check the air handler, and what a mess. Piss poor installation, at best. Flex duct spaghetti, air leaks all over. They put the cooling coil cabinet backwards, with the door up against the roof rafters, I guess because the lineset came up the exterior wall. (Don't extend it over the top, you a***oles.)
Now you can never get the door off to clean or inspect the coil, or change a txv. They did not lay out the ductwork to condition the spaces the ho wanted conditioned, so they hacked it up, with dampers and zone controls. 

I know the company that did the job. I remember seeing their trucks and lawn sign there. My point is, even so called "professionals" are doing hack work, more and more, and worse and worse. It is a very disturbing trend that I have noticed as of late. 

And people wonder why I cost more.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Hey, at least they had the fire extinguisher handy under the kitchen sink. Run Forest run!!:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Pro , did you actually attempt to fix anything there, or did you just give them a quote on a complete re-pipe?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

On this weeks episode, I'll show you how you can put "10 Grand in your Hand" by doing your own plummin'...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Compete repipe quote. They didn't want it done either.



pauliplumber said:


> Pro , did you actually attempt to fix anything there, or did you just give them a quote on a complete re-pipe?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

great video pro except for the smell might have been a good bidet

But seriously it wasn't doing that before you fixed the faucet :laughing:


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

besides a little **** in the shower i didnt see any leaks. Job well done!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The back pitch in the washing machine line eliminates the need for a trap...

At least by code here...

Whats the problem?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

And notice that when the drain went from 3" to 2" he used a reducer rather than a bushing. That improves flow, y'know.

And I'm impressed that he could transition from CPVC to PVC with just a glue joint. The dude's good, I'm tellin' ya.


----------

